# smoked salmon trimmings



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

basically im on budget bought trimmings as i fancied something different (dont normally have smoked salmon lol)

is this just as safe to eat as fillet?

there are like white bits in it.... not sure what to do lol

by bits i mean white/grey flesh whereas there are also some nice pink bits.....

basically will i die if i eat this? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

i ate half and binned it lol

why did i buy two packs aswell!!!!!

whether its fine or not you dont really enjoy food if you are unsure if you will have your guts up to be fair lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Have it for tea tonight then if we dont hear from you by the morning......*your a stiff* :laugh:


blame the misses


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

a guy i know(also a Former PDI pro) used to be a fisherman and he told me that smoked salmon is usually fish going out of date... i.e. its not smoked using fresh fish


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it tastes nice.. could eat mounds of it!!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

it's awesome with cream cheese, as it helps temper the flavour

also smoked mackerel or salmon gives a great flavour to risottos


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

it's awesome with cream cheese, as it helps temper the flavour

also smoked mackerel or salmon gives a great flavour to risottos


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Eeeeeeeew reminds me of when I bought some cheap tinned salmon, it was just red mush and fish spines and kinda just made me wanna puke lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing wrong with smoked salmon trimmings! They're just the frilly bits round the edges they remove to make the packs look neat for Waitrose... :laugh:

The white bits etc. are fat and skin - won't do you any harm.

Remember though that salmon is fairly high in fat - unsaturated though - as well as protein, but if it's farmed (as is usual) some are wary of insecticide residues...

But yummy flavour in rice, with lemon juice...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Nothing wrong with smoked salmon trimmings! They're just the frilly bits round the edges they remove to make the packs look neat for Waitrose... :laugh:
> 
> The white bits etc. are fat and skin - won't do you any harm.
> 
> ...


thats reassuring as i did ring up my nan (im a child i know lol) to double check and she said remove all the skin as you will vom

of course after about 10 minutes of this i gave up and just ate it

didnt throw up though and this was yesterday morning

they do occasionally have specials on in asda where the fillets are 79p, seen them but never thought of buying them

also cheers on the fat levels, i always think of salmon as the nicer tuna so thanks for the eye opener


----------

